# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Facebook

## Sandy

Our association has opened a Facebook page, "East of Scotland Beekeepers", which has some recent commentary.

----------


## Greengage

Who is our association, there are now three scottish facebook pages, Will I try to get thrown off that one or will I be good. :Wink:

----------


## Poly Hive

Some are closed and some are open. 

PH

----------

